# Cat advise please



## AngelitoCaz (29 January 2016)

I have recently acquired a 6 month old kitten that had 2 unsuitable homes within other halfs family (one with a young rottie and one with a 1 yo) he has settled in well and although I'm more a dog person lifestyle means that not feasible atm and it's lovely to have something waiting to greet you when you get home. 

We are keeping him as an house cat as although the flat is ground floor at the rear there is a extremely busy road out front ( cannot wait to move out of Birmingham) He was allowed outside in his previous home but only went in the garden. He seems happy enough like this we provide lots of play for him, but the issue is when we need to shut him in a room briefly usually just once a month when the shopping is delivered he then attacks when he's let out and I'm not sure how to stop it. 

He did used to bite a lot as this was accepted in his previous home he has mostly learnt this is not acceptable but his 'revenge' attacks in usual how to deal with.

* I attempted to post a picture but photo bucket appears to be down


----------



## alainax (29 January 2016)

He needs to feel happy about being locked in a room, and then be distracted upon leaving to break the cycle. Make sure there are plenty of reasons why he wants to be in the room, then the second he is out get is attention onto something quickly.

I have a biter, but he gives the victim plenty of warning to leave him well alone. He has done the revenge thing also. Again, there is tonnes of warning not to do what ever it was you were doing to wind him up! He does hold a grudge  However, he is the most affectionate, sweet, loving cuddly cat, super intelligent and a real best friend - as long as you don't give him a reason to hate you!


----------



## chillipup (29 January 2016)

Hmm. interesting OP,

 I'd probably not feed him prior to the delivery order arriving. Shut him in the room and then show him his dinner on exit. If he's hungry, he shouldn't bother with attacking you. However, should this fail to impress him and he reverts to attacking, I would fill an empty spray bottle with water and give the little sod a good soaking when you let him out and he goes for you. But the bottle should be on standby ready to give him a spray immediately he attempts his ambush. Blimey if he's only shut in when a delivery arrives and then attacks, I think he needs bringing down a peg or two.!
(or you could feed him his dinner in the room you shut him in when delivery arrives but just make sure he's going to be hungry and don't feed prior then see what happens when you let him out. If he attacks use the spray)


----------



## hackneylass2 (30 January 2016)

Food in the room, if he is not hungry make it a small treat, maybe some catnip or a few Dreamies?   If he comes to attack when let out, put your palm, fingers outstretched, in his face, accompanied by a sharp NO!  If that does not work use the waterspray as a last resort.  He maybe just needs time, as 2 unsuitable homes in his very short life must have been stressfull for him.


----------



## AngelitoCaz (30 January 2016)

Thank you for the replies, I think we are getting somewhere. I will try feeding him in their next time. It may also be hormonal as he's not been neutered yet, off to vets for pre-op check this morning. 

Apologies for awful spelling in the title!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 January 2016)

Could you perhaps distract his attentions with a toy when  he's let out? Perhaps one of those ones on a stick so open the door then that's the first thing he sees so immediately get his attention and energy channelled on that and not you? 
I think we need pictures though &#128522;


----------



## cally6008 (1 February 2016)

First job - get him neutered ASAP - February is the CPL month and they are offering FREE neutering vouchers to anyone, you don't need to be on benefits so give them a ring and get him booked in.

When you shut him in the room (for the shopping delivery), does one of you stay in there with him ? No ? Try it and see what he's like.

Put him in a room, leave for 30 secs, then open door and see what he's like. Maybe he would prefer to be in a different room ? Try him and see 
Try putting him in different rooms, for very short periods (1 minute) to start off with. Make sure someone is with him to re-assure him that it's totally fine.
Slowly slowly catchy monkey as the saying goes.
He has to learn that he will be fine in a room with a shut door and he has to learn that everything outside that door will be normal when the door is open again.

I personally wouldn't withdraw food before the delivery arrives, keep to your normal feeding routine. (happy tum = happy cat, empty tum = annoyed cat).
Also attempting to put your hand out and cover an attacking cat's face is just asking to have your hand attacked by teeth and claws.




Imagine he's a horse ? What would you be saying to someone who had a horse that had been mis-treated in the past and wouldn't go in a stable ?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 February 2016)

AngelitoCaz said:



			I have recently acquired a 6 month old kitten that had 2 unsuitable homes within other halfs family (one with a young rottie and one with a 1 yo) he has settled in well and although I'm more a dog person lifestyle means that not feasible atm and it's lovely to have something waiting to greet you when you get home. 

We are keeping him as an house cat as although the flat is ground floor at the rear there is a extremely busy road out front ( cannot wait to move out of Birmingham) He was allowed outside in his previous home but only went in the garden. He seems happy enough like this we provide lots of play for him, but the issue is when we need to shut him in a room briefly usually just once a month when the shopping is delivered he then attacks when he's let out and I'm not sure how to stop it. 

He did used to bite a lot as this was accepted in his previous home he has mostly learnt this is not acceptable but his 'revenge' attacks in usual how to deal with.

* I attempted to post a picture but photo bucket appears to be down
		
Click to expand...

poor little mite, he is a kitten and he needs plenty of toys in the room and maybe also when he is let out, buy one of the feathers on a stick and let him come out and pull it along and spend a good 10 minutes allowing him to chase it.

  Sorry to sound harsh but people don't play enough with cat's / kittens and wonder why they get frustrated and over active to the point of aggression and then hand them in to charities. Have one of the ball things they he can bat round and round, he needs to wear out all that excess energy as he has not got a kitten playmate to play with.


----------



## thewonderhorse (1 February 2016)

chillipup said:



			Hmm. interesting OP,

 I'd probably not feed him prior to the delivery order arriving. Shut him in the room and then show him his dinner on exit. If he's hungry, he shouldn't bother with attacking you. However, should this fail to impress him and he reverts to attacking, I would fill an empty spray bottle with water and give the little sod a good soaking when you let him out and he goes for you. But the bottle should be on standby ready to give him a spray immediately he attempts his ambush. Blimey if he's only shut in when a delivery arrives and then attacks, I think he needs bringing down a peg or two.!
(or you could feed him his dinner in the room you shut him in when delivery arrives but just make sure he's going to be hungry and don't feed prior then see what happens when you let him out. If he attacks use the spray)
		
Click to expand...

agree!


----------



## hackneylass2 (4 February 2016)

Cally.  Not cover the cat's face, just putting a flat hand out in its face, when I say, in its face I mean maybe a foot away or so, as a block.,,, there's a difference.  After 18 years or so being a CPL fosterer, I know that cat scratches are of secondary importance to cat bites.  A sudden 'wall' in front of a cat's face will usually make a cat think twice. At least, that has been my experience.


----------



## epeters91 (4 February 2016)

I left a cardboard box in my kitchen for my kitten to play in, we all know they love them haha!! She has now got into a strange habit where if she's told off for being naughty she wanders off to the kitchen and has a little tantrum in the box scratching at it. After that she's fine haha! Might be worth trying a box for him to play in while he's closed in? We put wrapping paper and toys in hers to keep her busy. I also have a dog treat ball that I fill with cat treats and they love it! Keeps them busy for a while!


----------



## AngelitoCaz (4 February 2016)

He's booking in for neutering, vets just wanted a check up first.

We do play with him a lot and next time I'll trying staying in the room, interestingly I thought putting out out a hand would just result in an attack but I did it yesterday when he went for me as id put the toy down to answer the phone and it works!


----------

